# Probotix kits



## wynpotter (Mar 26, 2015)

I've been studying the Probotix's machines and wondering how difficult the v90 or x90 kits are to assemble and how stable and true are the machines. I can see that I can't afford the assembled units like the comet at about twice the price.
I was also wondering between the v90 and x90, is it the upgraded power supple the difference in price.
I'm still learning about the different components and reading the thread on the Probotix hope someone might have a thought on these machines
Wyndham


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

First off - I am a beginner Probotix user too, so I hope I'm not overstepping my bounds. I bought a Nebula all assembled. My observations so far:

The machine itself is a rather simple and tough. Len designed it that way. From what I can see the parts themselves aren't very complicated.

The tickler in all this, from what I've seen so far, is the computer and software. Probotix can provide a computer already loaded with Linux programmed to accept G code (I almost sound like I know more than I do - I don't). I imagine that would save a lot of tooth gnashing and anger fits unless you're a computer wizard. The nice thing about all this is you don't have to use your main computer in a dusty inconvenient place.

What you should do is call Probotix and talk to Len himself (he's very accessible) and work out a kit and parts level that you feel comfortable to undertake.

But as far as the quality of the machine, I can't badmouth it. Plus having a USA manufacturer that you can actually call for support (which I have done many times) means a whole lot. 

4D has, I think, 4 Probotix machines that his students use so if they'll stand up to that abuse, I mean usage, they got to have something going for them.

4D -- - am I too far off? Tell him like it is O Probotix Guru.

HJ

Bowing low to the great 4D thinker with the utmost respect


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Not 4. I own a Meteor. I then convinced my boss to buy one for our Furniture Design shop. Demand for it increased to the point that a year later I convinced my boss to buy a Nebula for the shop. The Nebula has a 4th Axis rig attached. The two sit side by side in the university shop and depending on the class in session are being used continuously for the length of the class. I also own a CNC Shark which came before the Meteor and was able to convince the company to donate one for the same university shop. The Shark HD 2.0 they donated is still heavily used and for the first year we had it cut 90% of all the CNC parts several furniture design students needed. 

I was told by Len that the V90 and X90 kits were originally designed by someone else, and used some parts bought from Probotix. At some point Probotix brought them in house to sell themselves. I've never bought or used any of their kits so can't speak of their quality or usefulness. They use a single center mounted motor to push/pull the gantry and that means there is no easy potential for opening up the bed to do the kind of cuts my students do by clamping vertically or at angles with the two larger CNCs from Probotix.

If you are looking for a kit with potential, check out the Shapeoko 3 or XCarve kits. Both use two Y motors and do have the potential for being configured with an opening in the bed for vertical/angled cuts. 

4D


----------



## wynpotter (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks to you both.
4D. that's a good point about the 1 motor on the y axis, I have gotten on the shapoko 3 list, I'll see how that pans out.
Wyndham


----------

